# Wanted: Recipe ideas with Quinoa



## urmaniac13 (Dec 7, 2005)

We often go to a market in the middle of the ethnic quarter, where we often find some interesting, different ingredients.  Sometimes we would pick up one of those items, just out of curiosity even if we have no idea what to do with them.  Our latest purchase of this kind is Quinoa... have anyone tried them?  Do you have a favourite recipe with them?  I am all ears....TIA!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 7, 2005)

*Rec: Quinoa and Bell Pepper Salad*

Ohhh, I really like quinoa, it is such an under appreciated and under used grain in most countries. This is probably my favourite TNT quinoa recipe, I hope others post their's too, I would enjoy expanding my collection of them 

 *Quinoa and Bell Pepper Salad *


 1 1/2 cups quinoa 

  3 cups water 

  1 green bell pepper, chopped 

  1 red bell pepper, chopped 

 1/4 cup chopped scallion (green onion), both green and white parts (if you don’t have green onions on hand (to hand) try using leeks instead 

  1/4 cup chopped red onion 

  1/2 cup finely chopped fresh dill, cilantro or parsley (or any combination thereof)  

 5 tbsps liquid honey (organic if possible) 

 ½ tbsp (or more if you like) balsamic vinegar (optional) 

 2 tbsp olive oil 

 Freshly cracked black pepper and sea salt (both optional, both to taste)  

*Directions* 

Prior to cooking rinse the quinoa thoroughly in order to rid it of its mildly bitter exterior coating. In a medium-large saucepan (the heavier the bottom the better) combine the water and quinoa; bring to a soft boil, reduce the heat to low and simmer, covered for about 13-15 minutes. You are aiming to have as much as possible of the liquid absorbed, much like a pot of rice. 


Meanwhile combine the olive oil, balsamic vinegar (if using), honey, and salt & pepper (if using) in a jar or bottle with a secure lid (one that won’t leak). Shake the mixture vigorously to emulsify the oil and vinegar. Store at room temperature until you are ready to dress the quinoa salad. 


Dice all the vegetables and fry them for about two minutes over medium high heat in a large non-stick frying pan or skillet (the scallion may only need a minute), just so that they sweat and release some of their natural oils. Remove from the heat, toss with your choice or herbs, and stir into the cooked quinoa. 


Pour all the dressing over the veggie and quinoa mixture and toss lightly to coat all the grains. Serve warm or chilled (I prefer chilled for at least 3 hours). Any leftovers can be kept, covered with plastic wrap or in an airtight plastic container for up to 3 days. 


 Serves 2 people as a main dish, 4 people as a side dish or starter


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 7, 2005)

whoa Jessica, you got me so excited, your recipe sounds soooo good!!  I am imagining, this may be something that resembles a bit like Tabouleh?  What is the texture like when it is cooked?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Licia, I'm so happy you like the recipe, it's so yummy with some simply prepared fish or along side bbq dishes (or on its own). Quinoa has a really neat texture when it's cooked. Most of the grain is light and fluffy but there is a little "tail" (lol, for lack of a better word, I think it is the remainder of the germ of the grain) on it that remains a bit crunchy. 

Another thing that you can do to really bring out the flavour of quinoa is to lightly dry roast it over a low heat for a few (3-5) minutes before you use it (watch it like a hawk, it can brown quickly). As well it is easy to remember how much liquid you need to prepare it, because it is 2:1 liquid to quinoa


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually I was just wondering what to go with the leftover polpetti with brussel sprouts inside (now are you getting a drift how we love that veg? )... as this sounds so simple to prepare and we have all the ingredients... I may as well give it a go for dinner today 

The toasting sounds yummy, too... and yes I know how that goes... I often toast sesame seeds this way and I also watch them like a hawk!!
Thanks for all the imput, we have been really curious about this stuff and it will be a nice surprise for Cris when he comes back tonight!!


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 7, 2005)

I like it as a change from rice or potatoes.  goes well with all meats and vegetables, chili, etc.  flavor with broth, safron, paprika, whatever you like.

ANother fun one is kasha...buckwheat groats...nutty and smoky in flavor.  mixes well with rice.


----------



## Constance (Dec 7, 2005)

This site has some great information about Quinoa. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 7, 2005)

You will find recipes in Brazilian cuisine.  It's almost a national dish there.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 8, 2005)

You can make a "risotto" with quinoa. It won't be as naturally starchy as Arborio or Carnaroli so you'll have to adjust with cheese, cream, etc.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks guys!!  I just finished making the salad which Jessica suggested, and it is fabulous!!   And now I see so many possibilities where I can play with this wonderful new discovery... I can see this can be very versatile just like couscous, I did get some nice ideas from south american recipe resources, and thought of something like "quinotto" as ironchef suggested... I will be having some fun with quinoa, it is inexpensive, nutritious and most importantly, very tasty !!


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 8, 2005)

Are they like lentils? Enlighten me someone!I thought they were lentils .Let me know quinoa.Like to know you quinoa.Some poetry there!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

Quinoa is a tiny morsel of grain, rather than legume like lentils. Tonight I toasted dry in a skillet before I steamed them, it really gave a wonderful aroma.  It has kinda nutty texture and flavour, as I mentioned I believe they can be delicious in variety of ways, hot or chilled.  Possibly be a tasty substitute for cous cous, rice, bulgur, or farro in many cases.  Check out the link Constance posted above for detailed information, also this one...

http://www.saltspringseeds.com/scoop/powerfood.cfm

(we have also seen amaranth that is also explained here, and were going to try it as well on the next opportunity!!)


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 8, 2005)

now you will need a quinoa pot...of Brazillian soapstone!  yes of course I have one!  heavy as cast iron, heats as fast as copper and cools as slowly as cast iron.  a wonderful pot for stews, long cook grains, sauces etc... and soapstone makes an awesome pizza stone for your oven.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 19, 2005)

Our first Quinoa experience was sooo good now I was inspired to explore the wonder of this wonderful morsels.  Thus yesterday I made a quinoa stir fry, this was another big winner!!

I toasted and steamed the quinoa, I used just 1 quinoa to 1,5 water, as the last time it was a bit too much on a wet side and had to "dry" a little for a few more minutes on the burner. Came out perfect!!

I sautèed some scallions, garlic, sesame seeds and mushrooms in evoo, seasoned with salt and our lebanese spice mix (coriander, clove, cardamom etc.), then tossed with our leftover steamed broccoli pieces and the precooked quinoa, blended and heated everything through...
It was so very delicious and easy to make... if you don't have an access to the lebanese spice, I believe it would also be good just with s & p, or some indian spices.  Also I bet you can substitute or add other vegs like brussel sprouts, zucchini, bell peppers etc.... 

We are more and more in love with this quinoa, we used up most of the stock now, the next time we are going to try amaranth!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 19, 2005)

Sounds fantastic Licia, I adore those "on the fly" recipes too! (Good call on the broccoli.) Thanks for sharing this one with us, fellow quinoa lover


----------



## GB (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't have the recipe, but my mother makes jambalaya and uses quinoa instead of rice. It is a great change of pace. Quinoa is great stuff!


----------



## jim nehmzow (Dec 22, 2005)

*Pistacio and grape studded quinoa salad*

This is a great recipe for quinoa, the apple juice and ginger really help to eliminate the bitterness that quinoa can have. the grapes and pistacios give it some very interesting, contrasting texture.
1 1/2 cups water
1 cup apple juice
1 T. ginger, minced
2 cups quinoa, well rinsed
1 cup English cucumber, cut into quarters lengthwise, and thinly sliced
1 cup seedless red grapes, cut in half
1 cup seedless white grapes, cut in half
1 cup pistachios, shelled, and roughly chopped
1/2 cup green onion, thinly sliced
1/4 cup freshly chopped parsley
3 T. raspberry vinegar or red wine vinegar
2 T. apple juice or water
2 T. olive oil 
2 T. toasted sesame oil
2 t. unbleached cane sugar (or white sugar from sugar beets)
1/2 t. sea salt
1/4 t. cinnamon
red-tipped lettuce leaves, for garnishing
​In a medium saucepan, place the water, apple juice, and minced ginger, and bring the mixture to a boil. Add the quinoa, cover, reduce the heat, and simmer for 15 minutes or until tender. Drain off any excess liquid, transfer the quinoa to a bowl, fluff with a fork, and set aside to cool completely. Add the cucumber, red and white grapes, pistachios, green onions, and parsley to the cooled quinoa, and toss lightly. In a small bowl, place the remaining ingredients (except the lettuce leaves), and whisk well to combine. Pour the dressing over the quinoa mixture and toss gently to combine. Cover, place in the refrigerator, and chill for 1 hour or more to allow the flavors to blend. Line a large bowl with the lettuce leaves. Gently toss the chilled quinoa salad, transfer the salad to the lettuce-lined bowl


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 23, 2005)

Jim, this is a gorgeous recipe!!  What a unique but tempting combination, pistachio, apple juice, ginger, grapes...yum yum!!   This must be also a delicious dish to your eyes too... a very festive treat... maybe just in time to be included into our Christmas dinner!!  Thanks for sharing this!!


----------

